
Creative ways to reduce social media - imartin2k
https://medium.com/comatter/how-to-reduce-social-media-3c56bfea34c7
======
ziddoap
In my opinion if someone has to resort to:

>I delete Instagram after each usage so I have to install it again.

>I run out of battery on purpose.

Just to stay away from social media, there may be an underlying issue that
should be consulted, preferably with a professional.

